# Trivia 12/11



## luckytrim (Dec 11, 2019)

trivia 12/11
DID YOU KNOW...
Around 1,600 New Yorkers are bitten every year by other New  Yorkers.


1. Aremology is the study of what ?
  a. - Eastern Religions
  b. - Bogs
  c. - Ponds
  d. - Deserts
2. Name That Novel ;
The love of her life is clearly the gypsy boy Heathcliff. But  instead of
marrying him, she decides to get married to Edgar  Linton.
3. The southernmost city in the United States is located in  which of the
Fifty ?
4. Complete this commercial tag-line....
'Yo Quiero ____________.'
5. In what movie did River Phoenix play Mike Waters, a  narcoleptic man?
  a. - Dark Blood
  b. - Running on Empty
  c. - Silent Tongue
  d. - My Own Private Idaho
6. Which of America's Presidents was the first to win a Nobel  Prize ?
  a. - Barack Obama
  b. - Jimmy Carter
  c. - Teddy Roosevelt
  d. - Woodrow Wilson
7. Name the singer who's often referred to as the "Modern Day  Frank Sinatra" 
...
8. In which direction does the front door of the White House  face?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Eggs Benedict were named by the British in honor of the  American traitor
Benedict Arnold for his services during the Revolutionary  War.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. "Wuthering Heights"
3. Hawaii
4. Taco Bell
5. - d
6. - c
7.  Michael Bublé
8. North

CRAP !
Benedict Arnold has nothing to do with Eggs Benedict. There is  no consensus
on the exact origin of the dish but most trace its origins to  around the
turn of the 20th century in New York. Three possible sources  for the dish
are Lemuel Benedict, Commodore E. C. Benedict, or Mrs. Le  Grand Benedict.
The dish consists of ham or bacon and poached eggs on the two  halves of an
English muffin, which is then covered in Hollandaise sauce.  Variations
include Eggs Blackstone (featuring tomato slices), Eggs  Florentine
(featuring spinach instead of meat), Eggs Mornay (featuring  Mornay sauce
instead of Hollandaise), and Eggs Neptune (featuring crab  instead of ham or
bacon), and LT's take, Eggs Benedict Arnold, which calls for  the Muffin to
be buttered and served on the side, and the ham, Eggs and  Sauce to be piled
on a bed of Home Fries with Onions.


----------

